# Sunburnt and Smiling



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

We live in a pretty unique place. Our extreme elevation changes mean you can go from this on Saturday....
























.... to Carp today, and only 100 miles apart!!!

We threw this trip together last minute, the weather is all over the place right now but today semi cooperated so we jumped on it. Everet came down to give us a lesson on these awesome fish, Deadicated1 confirmed last night and we were off.

When we got to the Carp flats we were welcomed by the sight of HUNDREDS of huge fish sunning in the shallows. This was Everets spot and I was amazed at how big these fish were!!! 








Right away Everet went to town... casting into this strong wind was a challenge...








But the carp cooperated. Before long he was fast to a fish!








We got it landed with a little team work. A nice 10 pounder.

















Deadicated1 started out with the bow and made quick work of a couple of these guys.








After a couple the knock came off so he made a quick trip to the car and came back with some spin tackle. That seemed to work too.

































I hooked a few and really tested out the new Sage VT2 and Allen Alpha reel. Got to the backing once but managed to land most of the fish hooked.








































There were a few doubles.








And Everet caught a lot of fish but this one was the tank of the day.
















The sun was shining, the bugs arent out yet, we had a blast and the fish were thick. 








We left the Carp flats smelling pretty bad but feeling pretty good.









We ended the day in style catching a few little Large Mouth.

















A big thanks to my two close friends for a heck of a day, I'm sunburnt and smiling.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool, nice spread. Did you get a new camera? Those pics are great.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Very nice pictorial Nor-tah !! 

Looks like everybody had a good time, that's a good post !!


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

what an awesome day!!! i have never been so excited about carp before!!! great pics, nor-tah, and thanks for gettin em up so quick! i know i was too beat whan we got home to do it, probably couldnt even have typed a report from the fatigue of 15 lb'ers all day :wink: 

hopefully none of the avid archers make fun a few lucky arrow shots from a newbie  

good lookin browns and brooks too, if i do say so myself


----------



## hodie9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Sweet pics Nor-tah. Those carp are bruisers. Looks like an incredible day on the water.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice trout... Will never understand the carp thing...


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks guys. Goob, yeah my other camera still works but I toasted the screen so we got this camera a few months ago. The reason the pics look half decent is that there is a thing we havent seen for 5 months called SUNSHINE!! :lol: :lol: It helps make pictures look better. 

Orvis, how many 20 pound trout have you caught? :wink: The tug is the drug. 8)


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

That would be zero over 20 lbs sir... Just can't stand those trash fish lips like bungholes.... Liked the arrow shot though.. Kill em all IMHO... Like I said nice trout.. :mrgreen:


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

WOW! Those were some quality carp. Esp. for on the fly. I'm Jealous. Did you take some length measurements on those big ones.



orvis1 said:


> Nice trout... Will never understand the carp thing...


Just try it (flies or gear). You will understand.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Haha, totally understand that opinion. I kill my fair share thats my bow D1 was shooting and its not for deer if you know what I mean... I dont like them in places where they compete with other game fish but there are the only fish that can handle these salty marshes.  They really are a blast to fight.

Catherder, no measurements taken. They were too heavy to hold for very long if that means anything... :mrgreen: I would put that one of Everets right around 33"


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

It nice to see someone as dedicated to fishing as you, Nor-Tah, try for the OTHER species. After all they ARE still fish! My kids can't tell the difference, so why should an older kid care!?


Nor-tah said:


> The tug is the drug. 8)


Well said.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Man that looks like a BLAST !!! Especially on the fly rod. Nice report, saaaweeeet fish.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Those are some nice trout, and carp too! What patterns did you use for the carp?


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Great report and pics as usual. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

lehi said:


> Those are some nice trout, and carp too! What patterns did you use for the carp?


Thanks guys!

Everet ties his own bugs. We used small crawfish imitations with lead eyes to get them down quick. Some times they ate it but if they didnt the lead helped pull the fly across there bodies and a quick tug made for hooked fish. Still a little early to have them eat every time. A tail hooked 18 pound fish is something else. :mrgreen:


----------



## B-randon (Dec 12, 2009)

Nice work fellers! :mrgreen:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice job guys! Those are some nice big fish. 

Carp with a fly rod? Sounds like fun.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

So you went from beautiful, to fugly, and then back to decent looking fish. Looks fun to me, although I find that the only time I'm interested in catching a carp is to get its blood on the shoreline.

It would be fun on the fly, I suppose. Fly rod in hand, hatchet waiting on my hip...

Feeding crayfish seems like a worthy charity. :twisted: 

Nice trip, guys.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Very cool! Props fellas


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Those are some awesome fish thanks for the great pictures and report.


----------



## triumph (Apr 16, 2009)

That looks like a whole lot of fun. I have watched videos on carp on the flie and always wanted to try it. Way to go!! The trout looked awesome too!!!!!


----------

